# Music Composer/ Audio Post-production and Effects



## MiloGonzo (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm Milo, music composer, orchestrator and audio producer ( yes, Spanish/English translator as well  )
I'm offering my services in music composition, audio post production and sound effects, broad experience.

Let me know!


----------



## steevg (Sep 3, 2012)

Where are you located Milo? Are you in Australia?


----------



## MiloGonzo (Aug 29, 2012)

steevg said:


> Where are you located Milo? Are you in Australia?


Hi Steve! I'm from Colombia and I currently live there, but I came to this forum because I'm in the process of getting my Australian visa, and my short time plan is to move there definitely.

If you are interested in any of my skills posted here, we can work via Internet! ( I regularly do that )
thanks for replying!

Milo.


----------



## steevg (Sep 3, 2012)

Milo, thanks for the clarification. Yes internet is a wonderful thing eh - we can work anywhere in the world. I'll bear you in mind for a small project I have coming up.


----------



## MiloGonzo (Aug 29, 2012)

Sure! Let me know.. I can provide demos from earlier compositional/orchestral works.
Thank you again for replying.

Milo


----------

